# مميزات وعيوب الدفع الرباعى سيارات ناجحة وسيارات فاشلة



## maro2004 (29 يوليو 2010)

تعدد الانواع فى السيارات فى ظل الانفتاح العالمى وتطور التكنولجى السريع
اقدم لكم اليوم العيوب التى اكتشفتها فى جميع شركات السيارات
وبالاخص الدفع الرباعى مبدئيا 
اولا السيارة Hummer هامر
ثقيلة جدا فى الرمال بسبب وزنها 
تانيا غير اقتصادية فى الوقود 
قطع غيارها غالية جدا بالمقارنة بمثيلاتها
هذة مشهد فديو خير دليل http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtDB1a_N3Z4
-------------------------------------------------------------
السيارة الثانية تويوتا لاند كروزر سيارة مدنية صحراوية ولكن يوجد اعلى منها
عيوبها الفرامل ليست قوية فقط لكن سيارة يمكنك الاعتماد عليها
وهذة مشهد فديو فى الصحراء ليست جيدة جدا فى الرمال جيدة فقط
مشهد الفديو هنا http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpcrIT5ZjMM
-----------------------------------------------------
السيارة الثالثة حيمس دينالى gmc
ثقيلة فى الوحل والرمال الناعمة وغير اقتصادية
مشهد الفديوhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D52QVbBnQ64&NR=1
---------------------------------------------------
السيارة الرابع فعلا الفتك الا وهى نيسان باتروال للصحراء فقط لاغير رجل يعتمد علية
سيارة تنط على الرمال مثل الغزال اذا دخلت بحر الرمال فى مصر لا تخف وانت مع هذة السيارة 
هذة السيارة مثل تويوتا 83 النص نقل ابوا هواية 
اليوم هذة الفديو http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZmXXBS2yKc
فى الرمال http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7R7ne63hLQ&feature=related
هذة التجارب عملية وسترون الكثير عند المشاهدة ولكن هى دى الخلاصة
لا تنظر الى شكل السيارة ولا ثمن السيارة ولا موديل السيارة بل اقتنى هذة وبس​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يوليو 2010)

أهلا بك maro2004 
الحقيقة ان المقاطع التي قدمتها ليست بدليل علي تفضيل أحدها علي الآخر ، فالظروف مختلفة ، بعضها في تل رمال ، والثاني في أرض موحلة أما الاخيره فهي تجري علي ارض رملية منبسطة .
فالظروف مختلفة وبالتالي فالمقارنة غير عادلة ، واذا كانت هناك مقارنة في المواصفات فستكون أشد اقناعا .
ومع ذلك فأهلا بك في ملتقاك ، وننتظر جديدك دائما .


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الكرطاني (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي maro2004 مقاطع جميلة ولكن المقارنة غير عادلة فالظروف مختلفة ولكن اعتقد ان افضل سيارتي دفع رباعي هي المرسيدس G  والرانج روفر فهي سيارات رائعة من ناحية القوة والتحمل والمتانة ولا يعاب عليهما سوى انها باهضة الثمن ...وتحياتي لك الاخ العزيز .


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (2 يناير 2011)

تمام بس ده مش خير دليل


----------



## HaMzAsW (3 يناير 2011)

فعلا النيسان باترول افضل سيارة بلا منازع على الرمال


----------

